
Offer HN: Free consulting session on your project/idea - dgurney
hey, I&#x27;m the founder of Concert Window (www.concertwindow.com), done millions in revenue, grad of Techstars NYC 2014. I&#x27;m offering some free consulting sessions for your idea or project. Send me an email at gurney.dan [at] gmail.com.
======
stephenr
I don't mean to sound pessimistic or ungrateful, but _why_? What's in it for
_you_?

Edit: this is from, the prospective of someone who is working on something
behind mostly closed doors.

~~~
dgurney
I'm learning how to make apps at the moment, but want to stay active on the
business side, so this seemed like a fun way to do that and help out at the
same time.

